# Gravely split rims.



## wxnav

:usa: New to this forum - glad to have found y'all! My Gravely Convertible walk-behind got a flat this weekend. I'm confused about how to remove wheel/tire for repair: Do i remove entire wheel by un-screwing the center hub 15/16 nut, or do i remove the hex-bolts around the rim? I'm not repairing the tire myself - will take to local shop. I've been told "yes" to both questions (by people who i may not trust to be correct). Or.... Is it just a "simple trick" to remove the split rim; repair/replace the tube & reinstall the rim? Need an expert answer please, so here I am...THANKS! :usa:


----------



## spiege

Remove the hex bolts on the outside of the rim. I believe 3 hold the rim to the center hub, and then the other 3 keep the two halves together.

Sometimes the tires bond to the rim and it is very hard to get them apart. Other times the rim will separate from the tire easily. If you are lucky, and the rims pull apart from the tire easily, you can put the new tube in.

On my two wheel Gravely, a 1961 LI, it had the original tires on it up till about 3 years ago. I could not get the tires separated from the rims. I ended up putting them in the burn barrel, and burning the tires off. I then sandblasted and painted the rims.


----------



## wxnav

spiege - you don't know how much i appreciate the reply! I was leaning toward that as the correct solution, but needed the reassurance. I'm on it - thanks!


----------



## spiege

I am glad that I could help.


----------

